#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Infraction for Earlean Carransaudhkwe: Off topic thread

## Sakshi Dutta

Post: Windows 7 Product Key
User: Earlean Carransaudhkwe
Infraction: Off topic thread
Points: 1

Administrative Note:
Message to User:
Original Post: 


> hello i'm new to here  glad to see you all
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------
> 
> hello i'm new to here  glad to see you all








  Similar Threads: Infraction for faadopriya: Spamming Infraction for rajesh272: Not Following Rules Infraction for chatur: SPAM Infraction for swathianand1106: Blank Thread Started Infraction for jasperstyledeyes: Spamming

----------

